# Returning fish?



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys I have a question regarding returning or exchanging fish to a pet store. I understand that I will need a good male to female ratio for the cichlids I wish to add to my 55. im starting with juvies so i wont be able to sex them for a while and wont be able to just return them within a week. so my question is do most lfs allow you to return fish you bought from them a long while ago? If so do they allow you to exchange it for another fish or any type of credits?

the only reason i ask is i was thinking they wouldn't allow it simply because they don't know where that fish has been, if its sick or has any diseases or even any gill damage from someone using it to cycle their tank.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Just tell them what you're doing and see if they'll take them back.

Our LFS even takes in quite a few trade-ins it seems... a few have wound up in my tanks! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Most do....just establish a rapport with them....eventually you may be able to trade in the fruits of your spawn!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A really good LFS that understands cichlids will take them back for store credit...about 1/3 the value of what they sell them for.

Mine (2 of them, haven't tried any others) don't even ask where I got them. It's more like...if you are giving them healthy fish and at the same price they could get them wholesale...why not?

Also, I think when they buy from a breeder they mostly get juvies but often when you trade in excess males, you are giving them full size fish. Customers do like to buy big fish.

You do have to call ahead to verify they need the fish you want to bring in, and they will usually ask you to come at a convenient time for them when they are not busy with customer traffic. Sometimes this means a weekday during working hours.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont know of any mom and pop shops in my area that even allow returns for dead's let alone something like this.

Places that are corporate like Petco and all will allow you to do it within a certain amount of days but I have never ever no matter where I lived knew of any mom and pop shop to be so nice no matter what experience they have. Business to them weights out all.

Coming from someone that worked in retail and the pet trade I say deal with it and sell them privately here or on CL. No offense but things like this really hurt if they tend to add up. Just my moral I guess. But, its your choice so feel free to do what you wish.


----------



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

JWerner2 said:


> I dont know of any mom and pop shops in my area that even allow returns for dead's let alone something like this.
> 
> Places that are corporate like Petco and all will allow you to do it within a certain amount of days but I have never ever no matter where I lived knew of any mom and pop shop to be so nice no matter what experience they have. Business to them weights out all.
> 
> Coming from someone that worked in retail and the pet trade I say deal with it and sell them privately here or on CL. No offense but things like this really hurt if they tend to add up. Just my moral I guess. But, its your choice so feel free to do what you wish.


I never mentioned returning dead fish at all, I'm talking about taking back an extra male that's all. also i really don't understand how "things like this really hurt if they tend to add up". that makes zero sense to me, it's not a hybrid, its the same fish they sold me, just older. i fail to see how that hurts anything? im just a little confused on what you are trying to say.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

The store I work at accepts fish back, but generally not for money or store credit.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Most of the stores I frequent will accept fish back but only for store credit. Which is fine with me as I always need something....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

JWerner2, you'll have to come to NJ and experience some good LFS!

It's not a case of being nice...it's good business for them for two reasons:

1-They are getting a more saleable fish (larger) from me for the same price they would pay a wholesaler
2-They can sell me 6 juvies at full price, knowing I can't keep more than a pair when they mature. They I will sell the fish back to them for 1/3 price and they can sell them again at full price. :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

CamCam said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know of any mom and pop shops in my area that even allow returns for dead's let alone something like this.
> ...


I never said you mentioned anything about dead's. I said I dont know of any Mom and Pop LFS to accept returns of dead's let alone returns of your nature.

How does that make zero sense? It dont take much to think about how they loose business with returns! Same goes for any business and the Mom and Pop shops that aren't corporately backed take the hits the hardest!!!!! Dont forget, they get fish way cheaper than what we pay them for cause they buy in quantity!



> The store I work at accepts fish back, but generally not for money or store credit.


*
EXACTLY!*

As far as going to NJ, I just moved from Pburg! I dont know of a place within a 20 mile radius that will allow returns except Petco!

Then you have places like Petco that cant buy fish off of any that isnt a vendor the company uses therefore they cant sell the fish both do to legalities and company policy making any returns out side of the guarantee pointless for them as they dont get credited for them and those fish that are 100% healthy can not be sold as they did not pay for them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> JWerner2, you'll have to come to NJ and experience some good LFS!


DJ, where are these LFS? I'm in NJ also. About 30 miles west of you. There are a few LFS around here, but they will not give any money or store credit. Some will not even accept any return fish. Especially any place like Petsmart. They once told me they do not accept *ANY* return fish unless you bought it there and it died in 1 day.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

See now that is a problem. I know that corporate backed pet shops allow returns no matter what the local is. They may have a different set amount of time you are allowed to make the return but they do have a policy.

Im not saying it is totally wrong to return a fish. If it has expired so to say within the time frame I do feel that all shops should allow a return but I (no offense) feel that if it is a 50/50 chance of the fish not be compatible that is something for the customer to deal with.


----------



## CamCam (Mar 26, 2009)

JWerner2 said:


> See now that is a problem. I know that corporate backed pet shops allow returns no matter what the local is. They may have a different set amount of time you are allowed to make the return but they do have a policy.
> 
> Im not saying it is totally wrong to return a fish. If it has expired so to say within the time frame I do feel that all shops should allow a return but I (no offense) feel that if it is a 50/50 chance of the fish not be compatible that is something for the customer to deal with.


I really wasn't expecting to get anything back if I had to return an extra male of a species to the pet store. It just seems like it would be good business for a LFS to accept a return on a fish at least for free. oh well thanks for all the info guys i guess it's just different everywhere i'll have to go up to my lfs in a few days.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

> I really wasn't expecting to get anything back if I had to return an extra male of a species to the pet store.


In that case most places would jump on accepting the fish. Places like Petco and Pet Smart place them in what they consider part of the adoption plan which just means you for fit owner ship and they adopt it out to someone for no charge. Its corporate policy to not make money of the animal and as I said in some states there are legal issues involved.

I dont know, if you got it at a mom and pop shop maybe you can get lucky like the guys above. They dont have corporate policies so they may sell it but in most cases that _I am familiar with _they dont give credits cause if the animal was to not make it they have no guarantee them selves.

*Good luck* either way and I hope what ever you attempt to do works out for you. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They buy the fish from me at the same price as from their wholesalers. But they give me store credit, which is a lot cheaper for them than the cash they have to give their wholesalers.

I wouldn't even try it at the chain stores. LC5860 I'll PM you the names. One is 30 minutes east of me, and the other is 45 minutes south of me. So a bit of a drive for you.

JWerner2, it's not an incompatible fish issue. It's either I bought 6 juvies and a pair has formed so the remaining 4 need to be removed from the tank. Or I raised a batch of fry.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well fry is a different subject but I would consider removing the fish do to a pair forming compatibility issues. I also was not directing that comment towards you at all. 

I can take my Leleupi fry to my local guys and I would get something but not at all what they pay the guys they typically deal with which at that are local guys as well not big time breeders but people they trust and have for years.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

To me, it just adds to the uncertainty when buying from local shops instead of breeders. I'd only 
buy fish from a local shop if I knew he only accepted fish from known, reputable breeders, even home 
hobbyist breeders. Or, he bred them himself. And that's not meant to insult keepers, it's just that we all 
know there are some that may not take the greatest care of their fish. Some even use them for cycling 
only, and then return them. You just don't know what you're getting. I would want the shop owner to at 
least know something of the keeper and his care of fish before just accepting anything from anyone 
who walked in the door because he could turn it around for $$. I would think that it would be in the 
best long term interest of his shop to only pass on known quality fish. And quality doesn't just mean 
healthy, but also pure species, with no risk of mixing even species location variants.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

The advice about establishing a relationship with your LFS is sound.

Develop a good reputation as someone who takes good care of their fish...breeds interesting and marketable species...and is reasonable to deal with...and many stores will work with you on both trades of extra adult fish and sale-able size fry.

It's a win-win: you get to make a little money (usually credit) back on the hobby and have an outlet for your extra fish...and the store gets quality, unusual fish without having to pay CASH for shipping or the fish themselves.

It all starts with a relationship and trust, though. Show up randomly at a store you've been to a couple of times with a bucket full of too-small convicts or cast off flowerhorns and whoever's working there that day is going to offer you next to nothing...even if they'll turn around and sell them for a few bucks each.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

prov356 said:


> To me, it just adds to the uncertainty when buying from local shops instead of breeders. I'd only
> buy fish from a local shop if I knew he only accepted fish from known, reputable breeders, even home
> hobbyist breeders. Or, he bred them himself. And that's not meant to insult keepers, it's just that we all
> know there are some that may not take the greatest care of their fish. Some even use them for cycling
> ...


Well said, a smart shop owner knows he as well should stick to good local breeders. How ever that does not mean he should open his business to accepting fish from just about any customer. His main vendor would be getting sold under the table and that is poor business.

We have a good shop near us now. I used to go to them when I did live in NJ but I live a lot closer now. I do know who they get the fish from as far as Cichlids and some others but I have yet to go to them directly myself. I do know lots of people on here have :wink:


----------

